# Shelby build from junk



## higgens (Feb 1, 2016)

Had to make the tank from girls tanks handle bars and braces


----------



## dave429 (Feb 1, 2016)

I dig your ingenuity!


----------



## the tinker (Feb 2, 2016)

awesome job on that tank.  new life to a pile of rusty parts!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 3, 2016)

nice rat.


----------



## rocketman (Feb 3, 2016)

nice work and effort.........


----------



## Jaypem (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh Man, that is cool !
Did you splice two sets of handlebars ? I think I'm seeing a weld but not sure...


----------



## higgens (Feb 4, 2016)

Jaypem said:


> Oh Man, that is cool !
> Did you splice two sets of handlebars ? I think I'm seeing a weld but not sure...



Yep 3 sets of handlebars 3 girl tanks


----------



## higgens (Mar 23, 2016)

Rack time!!


----------



## higgens (Apr 4, 2016)

The junker at the CC ride in the LBC


----------



## the tinker (Apr 4, 2016)

Awsome!!!!


----------

